# [url]www.globe-hopping.com[/url] goes public :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

*www.globe-hopping.com goes public *

Hi there,
some of you may or may not know that Julie documents our travels on what was previously a private (Friends and Family) website called www.globe-hopping.com, well she has decided to now open it for public consumption as it shows what life fulltiming is all about and may help others in their quest to full time.

It works exactly like motorhomefacts, i.e. you register and get an account, it has forums and other useful addons, so go check it out and see what Julie and I do in our spare time


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

just joined Dave Ill have a gander round later

Looks good - happy travels

A


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Site looks great, only trouble is I am getting itchy toes and this is not going to help!
Wonder if theres much call for very, very mobile milkers on the continent?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Site looks great, only trouble is I am getting itchy toes and this is not going to help!
> Wonder if theres much call for very, very mobile milkers on the continent?


If you can milk the cows of the Limousin you could be in demand. 
You may well have to be more mobile than you think.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: www.globe-hopping.com goes public *



nukeadmin said:


> Hi there,
> .............
> It works exactly like motorhomefacts, i.e. you register and get an account, it has forums and other useful addons, so go check it out and see what Julie and I do in our spare time


Now registered, Dave and look forward to reading of your travels and in particular your travels in France.


----------

